# Radiology overreads



## dlodes (Jun 12, 2012)

We are an occupational health clinic and we take X-rays here.  Most of the time our physicians do the over read themselves but on occasion they need to have the X-ray sent out to be overread by a Radiologist.   We get a bill for that over read which we want to know can and how do we turn that around to bill the W/C insurance.  We were using the CPT code for the x-ray Ex:  71010 and then billing 76140 along with it.  I've been informed that those are being denied.  Can we bill it as a 71010 along with a 71010-26 for the PC?  Please advise.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 13, 2012)

why is the radiologist billing you instead of billing W/C directly?  I would think that if they are providing the professional component, they should bill insurance for it.  Is there any reason they cant?  regardless, if you're not providing the professional service then you can't bill for it, you should only be billing 71010-TC anytime the interpretation and report is done elsewhere.  Also, it is always a no-no to bill globally and with a modifier, since the global includes everything already.


----------

